# This happened after injecting 5iu HGH ! HELP !! *********************



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

ps: I keep the HGH and water in the fridge, before and after mixing.

So today I woke up normally, mixed up the GH, and *injected 5iu SQ *(near belly button)...

*then 2min later I start feeling really weak, getting cold sweats *(sweat running out of control all over my body, while I try to remain as calm as possible despite the huge discomfort), *I get really COLD, and HUNGRY ! *

I try not to pass out and hold on for another 10min to see it this passes but unfortunately it only gets stronger and stronger...

I got up and started eating pineapple which was stopping the cold sweat. After eating about 500g of pineapple I started feeling better and got enough strength to go and make my breakfast quickly (6 eggs, 350g oatmeal, 80g blueberries)....

I am now writing this, 15min after finishing my breakfast... and feeling much better...

Has anyone experienced something like this? Is this HGH? I do understand that apparently my blood sugar dropped drastically and got me fairly scared to be honest.. the feeling was just that uncomfortable (some of you might know exactly what I am talking about..).

Here are some Pictures of the GH and the Injection spot (which also got a little bit of redness around).


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GHRP-6 maybe??


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sure it wasn't Slin? :lol:


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Echo said:


> Sure it wasn't Slin? :lol:


this is not even funny mate... you would not laugh if you felt like I did 1h ago..

These are the pics of the product I have injected...so you guys think it can be insulin? did now knew it could come in powder form...

will wait for more opinions...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like slin sides to me!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hgh can cause hypo symptoms


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Hgh can cause hypo symptoms


I was also told that personally by a very experienced user... however I never expected this happening to me at 5iu and literally in a matter of 1 or 2min after injecting. I didn't want to get into details to not sound over dramatic but let me just say that it really scared me (I was dripping sweat from my face and entire body after the injection and only slowly got better once I started eating carbs,sugars)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Take some Cetrizine which is an anti histamine & available OTC. It'll help with the welts.

I'm sure that most of you know that you can easily lose consciousness from Hypoglycemia?


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

I was on GH for a long time mate and this happened rather often (at least once a month), but only if I didn' have carbs at night. Hypo attacks freak the **** out of you but they're harmless if you know what you're doing. By the way good thing you went for the fruit, that's easiest way to deal with it. I doubt it's proportional to dose either, I started at 2ui for a few weeks before increasing and still got a couple of attacks.

Having just had a hypo a few days ago from DNP I can attest to what you're saying, I had forgotten how they feel like, you do feel like you're about to die.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

thats what i found on the main page of vexagem: "OVERDOSAGE: Short-term overdosage could lead initially to hypoglycemia and subsequently to hyperglycemia".

This stuff has to be really legit: overdosage so 5IU of Vexagen equals 10-15IU of Hygetropin?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best read this:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Complications/Hypos-Hypers/


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Best read this:
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Complications/Hypos-Hypers/


I could absolutely just copy paste what I found there and sign it under my name !

"Symptoms

Hypos can come on quickly and everyone has different symptoms, but common ones are: feeling shaky, sweating, hunger, tiredness, blurred vision, lack of concentration, headaches or moody, going pale"


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> I was on GH for a long time mate and this happened rather often (at least once a month), but only if I didn' have carbs at night. Hypo attacks freak the **** out of you but they're harmless if you know what you're doing. By the way good thing you went for the fruit, that's easiest way to deal with it. I doubt it's proportional to dose either, I started at 2ui for a few weeks before increasing and still got a couple of attacks.
> 
> Having just had a hypo a few days ago from DNP I can attest to what you're saying, I had forgotten how they feel like, you do feel like you're about to die.


thanks a lot for sharing this. I took 2iu yesterday (1st time) and 5iu today since I felt great yesterday...

and yes indeed you do feel like you are about to die.... some of you might joke about it until you experience it yourself


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bright said:


> I could absolutely just copy paste what I found there and sign it under my name !
> 
> "Symptoms
> 
> Hypos can come on quickly and everyone has different symptoms, but common ones are: feeling shaky, sweating, hunger, tiredness, blurred vision, lack of concentration, headaches or moody, going pale"


The reason I put the link in to Diabetes UK was so that the people who are concerned about Hypos can learn more.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

JasonSteward said:


> thats what i found on the main page of vexagem: "OVERDOSAGE: Short-term overdosage could lead initially to hypoglycemia and subsequently to hyperglycemia".
> 
> This stuff has to be really legit: overdosage so 5IU of Vexagen equals 10-15IU of Hygetropin?


Lol nice logic but no


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Yes you absolutely could & absolutely did...well not quite.
> 
> The reason I put the link in to Diabetes UK was so that the people who are concerned about Hypos can learn more.
> 
> ...


oh no no buddy! (I guess English not being my 1st language has something to do with it ) you misunderstood me, I did not mean to sound irritated! In fact I was just trying to say that these were exactly my symptoms.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bright said:


> oh no no buddy! (I guess English not being my 1st language has something to do with it ) you misunderstood me, I did not mean to sound irritated! In fact I was just trying to say that these were exactly my symptoms.


Ok, my apologies mate.... 

I'll edit my post.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Alphacore200 said:


> Your blood sugar dropped to low after your hgh injection. Those are all symptoms of low blood sugar


*FOUND THIS EXPLANATION....EXPERIENCED MEMBERS PLEASE CONFIRM...*

"The HGH itself causes all of your cells to be resistant to the effects of insulin for a window after the injection. That being the case, your body isn't in a very good spot to reduce your blood glucose levels if you eat a bunch of carbs or if your liver dumps a bunch of glucose around that window of time.

The flip-side of this though is that HGH will act on the liver, and the liver in turn will secrete some IGF-1. That presence of IGF-1 will have the effect of lowering your blood-sugar through its own action and the fact that it has somewhat of an affinity for insulin receptors, and it will increase sensitivity to insulin.

In everyone the balance of these two actions acts differently. In many folks, you will have to really watch your carb intake around injection time to avoid some soaring blood glucose numbers and a nice case of insulin resistance over time. In other folks, your blood glucose levels never soar ... in fact you fight hypo due to the action of HGH on the liver and the big secretion of IGF-1 from same. Still others seem to fall somewhere in the middle."

*DO I go hypo due to the action of HGH on the liver and the big secretion of IGF-1?*

What should I do to avoid this tomorrow?

I will wait for more opinions...


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention 1 thing..

*" When you reconstitute your HGH (or what you think is HGH) you need to watch how it dissolves when it comes into contact with the water. Does it disappear instantly? If so then I doubt very much that you have HGH, what you want to be seeing are a few white flakes at the bottom of the vial which remain, you then need to gently swirl the bottle around until the disappear, this could take 30 seconds or more and is a very good indicator that what you have is real HGH "*

I am sure it is not HCG, however isn't it strange that when I mix the water with the Gh powder, it instantly turn into crystal CLEAR solution!

No bumps, no 20-30sec to dissolve ! Is this a huge indicator that what I have been injecting into my body is not HGH?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bright said:


> I forgot to mention 1 thing..
> 
> *" When you reconstitute your HGH (or what you think is HGH) you need to watch how it dissolves when it comes into contact with the water. Does it disappear instantly? If so then I doubt very much that you have HGH, what you want to be seeing are a few white flakes at the bottom of the vial which remain, you then need to gently swirl the bottle around until the disappear, this could take 30 seconds or more and is a very good indicator that what you have is real HGH "*
> 
> ...


That's not HGH IMO mate.. i wouldn't touch that ****.. have you used hgh before?

Everything iv used has taken a little time to dissolve, peptides dissolve much quicker also iv never had Hypoglycaemia after shooting hgh i done a lot of higher dose shots than 5iu..


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> That's not HGH IMO mate.. i wouldn't touch that ****.. have you used hgh before?
> 
> Everything iv used has taken a little time to dissolve, peptides dissolve much quicker also iv never had Hypoglycaemia after shooting hgh i done a lot of higher dose shots than 5iu..


what pis*es me off is that I got this from the most reliable source around...(for many! not only me)

and always got top quality AAS, even pharma grade stuff.... now when it comes to HGH we are talking about generics however I was assured that it was the best one around.

And just imagining$$$ that probably what is in the vial isn't even HGH truly gets on my nerves.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv never heard of these sides with hgh. I too have injected way more than 5iu and never had a problem like that. Iv felt slightly that way from insulin but less extreme to what you have described. id be very wary of that stuff to be honest and maybe get it lab tested b4 u use anymore


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

sitries said:


> iv never heard of these sides with hgh. I too have injected way more than 5iu and never had a problem like that. Iv felt slightly that way from insulin but less extreme to what you have described. id be very wary of that stuff to be honest and maybe get it lab tested b4 u use anymore


isn't lab testing relly crazy expensive? (over 150£) ?

and blood work, GH serum levels (about 47£) ?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Bright said:


> what pis*es me off is that I got this from the most reliable source around...(for many! not only me)
> 
> and always got top quality AAS, even pharma grade stuff.... now when it comes to HGH we are talking about generics however I was assured that it was the best one around.
> 
> And just imagining$$$ that probably what is in the vial isn't even HGH truly gets on my nerves.


How long you been using it for? It takes a while to get going mate.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Jas said:


> How long you been using it for? It takes a while to get going mate.


First time using HGH, had my 1st shot yesterday (2iu) and tried (5iu) today this morning when all this happened..


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Bright said:


> First time using HGH, had my 1st shot yesterday (2iu) and tried (5iu) today this morning when all this happened..


You should notice a increase in your metabolism / appetite, hands tingling at 5iu a day. I haven't used this particular brand, I'd give it a few more days though on it.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Jas said:


> You should notice a increase in your metabolism / appetite, hands tingling at 5iu a day. I haven't used this particular brand, I'd give it a few more days though on it.


I didnt eat almost any complex carbs yesterday which might have influenced my BG this morning...

Anyway, I am gonna eat 300g of brown rice, broccoli and 300g of Chicken breast 2h-3h before going to bed today.

And will attempt to inject again 5iu tomorrow morning (keeping glucose tabs on hand) and see if the hypo symptoms persist...

AND if that fails I will inject only 2iu the day after tomorrow and see if the dosage was the issue.

LAST OPTIONS: try other brands or get blood work 2h after injecting 5iu.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you read the post mate. He went hypo off of it.......so it sounds like its already 'got going'!!!lol

If you don't want to pay out for a lab test then give it back to ur source and tell him what happened and get ur money back



Jas said:


> You should notice a increase in your metabolism / appetite, hands tingling at 5iu a day. I haven't used this particular brand, I'd give it a few more days though on it.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

sitries said:


> Did you read the post mate. He went hypo off of it.......so it sounds like its already 'got going'!!!lol
> 
> If you don't want to pay out for a lab test then give it back to ur source and tell him what happened and get ur money back


Seeing as it's out there as a known reaction. So as this effect can happen to some when on HGH thats what the source will likely say. Its not always the source fault


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> GHRP-6 maybe??


I agree with you.

Sintom are same like mine once i toke big dose of ghrp6.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

is 5iu your1st ever shot of hgh? if so start with 2iu and build up if your getting unwanted sides


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv never heard of this kind of reaction off HGH and if you read the leaflet inside a pharma HGH box it would list every side effect under the sun as a potential occurrence - same as they do with most prescription drugs.



Jas said:


> Seeing as it's out there as a known reaction. So as this effect can happen to some when on HGH thats what the source will likely say. Its not always the source fault


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

2nd DAY

injected 2.5ui in the morning, 5min later started slowly to feel colder, 10min later I was already starting to sweat (not as much as I did on 5iu) but it was giving me the exact same symptoms slowly....feeling tired, weak, hungry etc.

I did not wait for another 10min because I knew I would be all covered in sweat by then...So I started eating Pineapple and Peanut Butter! .... the hypoglycaemic symptoms instantly start to go away, I start to feel better, less tired, I stop sweating completely etc.

1- I will do a blood GH serum test next week just to know if there is any GH at all or maybe peptides and some insulin....according to what I feel...

2- Now I don't get it...should I simply have a some carbs and breakfast ready to eat right after the injection and simply keep doing it like this?

3- Is this supposed to happen on GH? aren't we supposed to wait at least 30 to 60min after the injection to eat?


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

I am confident enough now to say that what is in this vials is absolutely not HGH !

*It is GHRp-6 or some similar peptide.* this is the reason for the crazy hunger and insulin like symptoms....

*It really does feel like a 1ui injection of insulin (which is the reason why this could ruin your health)* but I dont think insulin can in powder form.

*TAKE this as a lesson and trust nobody...,be careful brothers.... *I am DONE WITH THIS SH*T, yes I lost again £££,time,health and feel like a complete idiot.

I can not even do a GH serum blood test because as soon as I inject it I feel like I am about to die... (insulin users should know what I am talking about).


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Bright said:


> oh no no buddy! (I guess English not being my 1st language has something to do with it ) you misunderstood me, I did not mean to sound irritated! In fact I was just trying to say that these were exactly my symptoms.


A agree with another post take 2 IU and build your way up gradually. People usually don't shoot 5 IU the next day. How old are you?


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Jas said:


> A agree with another post take 2 IU and build your way up gradually. People usually don't shoot 5 IU the next day. How old are you?


I am 27yo, the point is, this is most likely some peptide. If this was GH I would rather go Hyper and hypo.

Not to say that if this was GH I shouldn't experience crazy insulin like symptoms at a 2.5ui dose, not even at a 10ui!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Bright said:


> I am 27yo, the point is, this is most likely some peptide. If this was GH I would rather go Hyper and hypo.
> 
> Not to say that if this was GH I shouldn't experience crazy insulin like symptoms at a 2.5ui dose, not even at a 10ui!


Okay your 27, no problem. Have you gone back to your source, emailed him and explained how its gone so far?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Bright said:


> I am 27yo, the point is, this is most likely some peptide. If this was GH I would rather go Hyper and hypo.
> 
> Not to say that if this was GH I shouldn't experience crazy insulin like symptoms at a 2.5ui dose, not even at a 10ui!


I am unclear with what you said "I would rather go Hyper and hypo", what do you mean


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

It could be melanotan 2. this can bring on a fast onset of feeling ill very quickly

after injection. No dough you would find out if you were to keep using it by

turning brown.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Jas said:


> I am unclear with what you said "I would rather go Hyper and hypo", what do you mean


the chance of going hyper is greater than hypo when you inject GH.

After injecting GH you are advised to actually avoid eating carbs for at least 30 - 60min because your BG will go up (insulin sensitivity decreases) and there is a chance that you can become diabetic if you eat sugars during that time. This is also the reason you are supposed to inject GH always on an empty stomach (morning, when you BG is very low).


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

wedinos....couldn't think of lab...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like this crowd is selling insulin as GH. I wonder if the lab that do the gear test for slin/GH (cant think of the name)? Would you be prepared to send off a vial mate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

When I 1st start ghrp-6 I get shaky feel weak and a cold sweat which feels like hypo cause by slin setting in. Bit its defo ghrp-6.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Sounds like this crowd is selling insulin as GH. I wonder if the lab that do the gear test for slin/GH (cant think of the name)? Would you be prepared to send off a vial mate?


I dont know how that "Wedinos" website works...

and yes I would be ready to send 1vial even though I know now, almost for sure that what is inside the vials is GHRP-6 and by taking 5iu of what I though to be GH I ended up taking 3x the recommended dosage of GHRP-6 (which explains the symptoms really similar to a hypoglycaemic shock)

*Tomorrow I will measure my Blood Glucose before and after taking 2ui of this stuff and if once I get the sweats, start shaking etc my BG is not crazy low, then I know for a fact that it is the "Ghrelin" making me experience the Hypoglycaemia like feeling.*


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Bright said:


> I dont know how that "Wedinos" website works...
> 
> and yes I would be ready to send 1vial even though I know now, almost for sure that what is inside the vials is GHRP-6 and by taking 5iu of what I though to be GH I ended up taking 3x the recommended dosage of GHRP-6 (which explains the symptoms really similar to a hypoglycaemic shock)
> 
> *Tomorrow I will measure my Blood Glucose before and after taking 2ui of this stuff and if once I get the sweats, start shaking etc my BG is not crazy low, then I know for a fact that it is the "Ghrelin" making me experience the Hypoglycaemia like feeling.*


Sound, good reasoning, Ive only used the recommended amt of GHRP6 myself and the hunger I used to get off it was insane, I can only guess what 3x the rec. dose would be like.


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

*Here is what could be happening:*

most ghrp-6 vials are 5mg, dosing is usually 200-500mcg so if I put 1cc in my 10iu vial and inject 5iu, I am taking 5 times the highest recommended dose!


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes Sure.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

reason why Peptides are much better than HGH

you can feel the power and you can avoid fakes


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> wedinos....couldn't think of lab...


Sorry to bump an old thread but OP did you ever take the above suggestion and send a vial off to Wedinos? I only ask because I'm wondering myself if they can actually test for HGH? Also does anyone know how quickly they test the sample you send in?

Your source is pretty stupid, he's going to end up getting someone killed eventually.


----------

